# Blue clock icon??



## RickGnVa (Feb 12, 2018)

What does this icon mean? I had them on quite a few rides last night. Thought it might be scheduled rides but this wasn’t one where the Scheduled Ride came up on the ping.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

RickGnVa said:


> What does this icon mean? I had them on quite a few rides last night. Thought it might be scheduled rides but this wasn't one where the Scheduled Ride came up on the ping.


That is indeed a scheduled ride icon, perhaps an app glitch?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Yes it is the scheduled ride icon and several people have reported having the same issue as you. The "technology company" appears to have an ongoing "glitch".


----------

